# Beware of this man



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

We have always got on well with 99.9% of our fellow motorhomers.

However!!!!!!!!!!

On a recent holiday in Portugal we arrived at Porto Covo and decided to wild camp on the cliffs using the bushes as protection from the wind. On pulling in, a Hobby owner leaped out of his van and said "If you are thinking of parking here I think I should tell you that I use my generator until well into the night". He then went on to say at least until midnight. Although we did not believe anyone would do this, we decided to move away from him and he promptly moved his Smart Car into the place obviously to deter others. 

When arriving at Pego we had a moan about him. The people we spoke to already knew him. Evidently he had parked side on to the baragem, with his Smart Car and Trailer in front and behind him and yes he used his generator up until 1 a.m. 

Just the sort of person to give wild campers a bad name. Evidently it was his first winter away so perhaps he did not know how to behave.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

(There's always one!)springs to mind.Wise to move though, thats the beauty of motorhomes.  Better to have been told than find out at midnight. .  Happy parking


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Takes all sorts, but better to have been told his intensions than just find out ther hardway I thought he was being reasonable,you dont know why anyone wants or needs to run a genny at any given time,the user usualy has a reason and there shoulkd be no need to explain to any one why, bit picky me thinks 
Geo


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Geo said:


> Takes all sorts, but better to have been told his intensions than just find out ther hardway...


True, however: In a country like Portugal where the legality of "wild camping" is disputed, I would not consider it an appropriate behaviour to run a genny at all, no matter for which reasons.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

That's the beauty of the stingray. Silent operation, cheap to fuel and the only noise that can be heard from time to time is when some silly bugger prods it with his finger. Why nobody listens to me I just don#t know. I am full of ideas and yet, I am mocked.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

His reason for using the generator was to play with his computer. He travelled alone - no wonder!!!!!!!!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Someone tell him that if he gets an inverter and runs off the batteries, then charges them with his genny he will save a fortune on petrol.

How do you harness the power of the stingray oh great ignored one


stew


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Stew. You could use an electric eel.

Sid


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Pusser, Sid
Do you mean I can now stop using Jan at the back of the van peddalling the bike attached to the genny? What!!!! Yes? Shhhh do not tell Jan, she needs the exercise :lol: :lol: 

As to move? Erm I think not


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

grouch said:


> His reason for using the generator was to play with his computer. He travelled alone - no wonder!!!!!!!!


Sounds as if he doesn't want anyone to know what he's doing on his computer. Perhaps he needs someone next to him who runs their generator at 6 in the moning. :idea:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

grouch said:


> His reason for using the generator was to play with his computer. He travelled alone - no wonder!!!!!!!!


Nah - he was emailing Geo a copy of 'spell-checker'


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

J99Dub said:


> Nah - he was emailing Geo a copy of 'spell-checker'


   

Olley


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Someone tell him that if he gets an inverter and runs off the batteries, then charges them with his genny he will save a fortune on petrol.
> 
> ...


I think you get a pair of jump leads, attach one one on each wing and the other ends to a battery. I may be wrong so we will have to wait for an electrical genius to comment. I can't be expected to know everything. 8O


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

grouch said:


> His reason for using the generator was to play with his computer. He travelled alone - no wonder!!!!!!!!


He obviously doesnt go on here... more a man of the flesh no doubt 8O


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

*Got to be honest*

When faced with such attitude, I would simply be childish!  I would say " Great So do I" and then go one about the number of people of object to loud music, my generator and my partying at 04:00

two wrongs don't make a right, but unreasonable people have a fantastic facial expression when they realise that you intend to be even more unreasonable than them (even if you are making it up)

This is of course if my wife doesn't catch me and make me act like a grown up!


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> J99DUB Nah - he was emailing Geo a copy of 'spell-checker'





> Olley :lol: :lol: :lol:


Cor talk about a sneak attack, wait till i'm off line and let me have it both barrels why dont you, I didn't use spell check because i thought neither of you two could read, and its quite clear Olley cant even write :lol:.
I don't recall any one saying he could not park there ,just that it was not recommended due to his intension to run a genny,and i suggest he parked his car there to avoid having to explain all over again what he was going to do in his own MH on a piece of land owned by god knows who, to be joined by someone uninvited who wants to start dictating, by the sound of it neither of you should have even been there

So what are and what are not legitimate reasons, and where and where not is the right place to fire up when needed, notes will be taken.
Geo
Now with bullet and stab proof vest


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

:lol:

I thoght you had gone away because you were mortified by the outrageous attack on you - you shrinking violet you  but now that you are back.....

Surely no one need have a generator running till 1am if not for any practical reason just to avoid the local pollution that might cause. 

A coach squeezed into a beauty spot near me once, the driver left the engine running and followed his charges into the nearby restuarant, museum and gift shop. After 30 mins the air around had turned blue and the sound around me was also blue  when I caught up with the driver he told me it was for the aircon - should add this was in Scotland in April in the Cairngorms and there were still frost patches in the hollows.

Regards Frank


----------

